# Buck Fever Synthetics



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

i had some pretty good results with their pre/post rut, and love vanishing hunter. The property I hunt is on one side of a large creek, I found one scrape, so made a challenge scrape within a couple feett, then as time went by, I out in more along the same path, to make a scrape line. I went to check it out, and noticed a hunter in the tree , who's property is the other side of the water. He apologized, and said he would not come back, but the parade of bucks was killing him. I did not know they were at w-n-w. it is there, where I met Kevin, and bought their product.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Is the name different?


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Why is vanishing hunter so hard to find? I have looked on the Internet and in some stores that used to have it, hard to find. I ordered some off their website, hope they aren't struggling. Anyone else have trouble?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I also want to know who is selling these products?


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Martian said:


> I also want to know who is selling these products?


Either no one else can find it either or no one else uses it! Lol. Crickets


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 204sniper (Feb 14, 2012)

Order line...810-701-3835 ships priority mail. Got mine in 3 days.

Quick search shows the following; 

Franks Great Outdoors
Schupbachs
Bens Super Stores
www.buckfeverusa.com website
Jays clare
Jays Gaylord
MJC Archery East
MJC Archery West
Goldstar 1
Goldstar 2
Eagle valley Outfitters
Fishing Tackle and Grab bag
Bobs backyard archery
Wild Johns
Spot Shooter Archery
Pat and Garys party store
Twin Pond Sports
Reed City Hardware
Bares Sport Shop
The Gun Rack

The internet is a very useful tool. Buy a gallon of each like I did and you wont have to worry about it.

Hope this helped


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

204sniper said:


> Order line...810-701-3835 ships priority mail. Got mine in 3 days.
> 
> Quick search shows the following;
> 
> ...


I went to jays and goldstar(closest to me) and they had no vanishing hunter. Didn't look sold out, just looked like they weren't carrying it anymore. I searched online too and could only find vanishing hunter, in stock, at 2 places( I did not go down your entire list). I ordered it direct instead of the other. Has anyone had trouble finding it in stores?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Jim Beasley @ spot shooter archery has a bunch of all the products, including VH


----------



## 204sniper (Feb 14, 2012)

dialed-in said:


> I went to jays and goldstar(closest to me) and they had no vanishing hunter. Didn't look sold out, just looked like they weren't carrying it anymore. I searched online too and could only find vanishing hunter, in stock, at 2 places( I did not go down your entire list). I ordered it direct instead of the other. Has anyone had trouble finding it in stores?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dialed in....just left Jays in Clare. Been on shelves since August. Mostly 8 oz. but has 32 oz. coming in..should be around 18$. Nate at Goldstar also has had it on the shelf for months. 989-427-6037

Hope this helps.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Are they paid sponsors here at MS?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

have never used any scent,,,well other then my own" buck snort quick draw super flash chilli scent"


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

204sniper said:


> Dialed in....just left Jays in Clare. Been on shelves since August. Mostly 8 oz. but has 32 oz. coming in..should be around 18$. Nate at Goldstar also has had it on the shelf for months. 989-427-6037
> 
> Hope this helps.


Good to hear jays has it back on the shelves but it was not there when I was in there in sept. As far as Goldstar, I know they didn't have it then either. I know Nate and tink well, used to work there thanks for the update!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

Is this the same company that had the rompola buck on the label way back when? Vanishing hunter sounds familiar.


----------

